# New shoes for an old goat



## GasTiresandOil (Aug 2, 2004)

Finally got around to ordering a new set of wheels for my old GTO. I received a set of 255 and 275 Kelly Springfield Evo Z's as a favor for a marketing opportunity. The new rims are 17x9" Cragar 620's











+





















Hoping to have the wheels and tires on the car in time for Kool April Nights in Redding next month. :cheers


----------

